# Training with a respiratory infection



## Carol (Jan 29, 2006)

Do any of you train when you are sick?  I've been knocked out with a respiratory infection for the last two weeks. I took 4 days off from training, but couldn't bear to stay away from school for much longer, so I started stumbling my way back through classes.

My nurse has told me "rest and fluids."  I'm OK with fluids, but there's only so much rest I can take.  Although...from everything that I have read about exercise...exercising while one is sick is not necessarily a bad thing.  

I'm curious as to what you folks have found.  Do you think that training prolongs the course of this sort of thing?  Or do these damn viral infections make you feel like hell for 2-3 weeks anyway, whether or not you train?


----------



## MJS (Jan 29, 2006)

I have trained lightly when it was a mild cold.  However, I went against doctors advice and trained anyway when I had a minor resp. problem and it turned into pneumonia which put me out of training for alot longer than if I had just taken it easy.

Everybody is different though.  Listen to the Drs advice and if you do get the ok to train, take it easy.

Mike


----------



## Jonathan Randall (Jan 29, 2006)

Can you give your doctor a call? He/she would probably be able to answer your question best. Respiratory infections are nothing to laugh about and two weeks off is nothing compared to a lifetime of training. Take care and I hope you feel better soon.


----------



## Jonathan Randall (Jan 29, 2006)

MJS said:
			
		

> I have trained lightly when it was a mild cold. However, I went against doctors advice and trained anyway when I had a minor resp. problem and it turned into pneumonia which put me out of training for alot longer than if I had just taken it easy.
> 
> Everybody is different though. Listen to the Drs advice and if you do get the ok to train, take it easy.
> 
> Mike


 
Yup, pneumonia was my concern as well. Also rheumatic fever.


----------



## MJS (Jan 29, 2006)

Jonathan Randall said:
			
		

> Yup, pneumonia was my concern as well. Also rheumatic fever.


 
Needless to say, I was kicking myself for not listening when I should have.  It definately put a scare in me.  To this day, any time I come down with something and I get the feeling its respiratory, I don't take any chances.  Paranoid? Maybe, but going through what I did..lets just say I want to avoid a repeat of that at all costs.

Mike


----------



## Shirt Ripper (Jan 29, 2006)

Jonathan Randall said:
			
		

> Also rheumatic fever.



That's where I was headed...don't mess with that jazz.  I train through most colds, and minor illness but you gotta read the body carefully.  I wouldn't mess with a resp. infection, personally.  Not too much anyway.


----------



## Slippery_Pete (Jan 30, 2006)

A hard workout is just going to cause your chest to hurt more and further along any infection with the increased level of air you will be sucking, and therefor, supplying the infection with means to make it worse...take it easy!

Also if you have to walk in cold areas while sick...it is good to wear something over your mouth to heat up the air before it reaches your lungs...


----------



## Gemini (Jan 30, 2006)

I'm just getting over bronkitis. I've always been one to workout through a cold but will avoid training while I'm contagious. More a courtesy to the other students than any lack of desire to train. Thjs time however, my doctor (yes, I actually went to one) told me if I hadn't backed off, I would have likely developed pneumonia.


----------



## Carol (Jan 30, 2006)

Thanks everyone for your input.  

I called my doctor today...whatever it is that I have is starting to get worse.   

I guess I'll need to keep my training to learning in my "virtual dojo" right here on MT, untill I heal up more.


----------



## Drac (Jan 30, 2006)

I made that mistake only once..Wound up down to 2 weeks with real nasty case of the flu.. When you are sick REST and RECOVER..Your body will thank you for it..


----------



## Lisa (Jan 30, 2006)

Drac said:
			
		

> I made that mistake only once..Wound up down to 2 weeks with real nasty case of the flu.. When you are sick REST and RECOVER..Your body will thank you for it..



My husband once ignored a cold and ended up with pneumonia.  I have seen others come into the school and train with bad colds and truthfully I wish they would stay home. 

Please go and see your doctor.  It could be as simple as a virus that is just nasty and needs to run its course but it could turn into something worse.  Never too safe, I always say.

Take care, stay warm and rest, rest, rest!


----------



## White Fox (Jan 30, 2006)

You may feel in your mind and spirit that you can continue training normally but your body does not. To speed recovery you need rest and lots of it. I hate it, but sometimes you must do things you don't like for the greater good.


----------



## TigerWoman (Jan 30, 2006)

In the past I have trained through a cold, because as others have said you just hate (1) not exercising (2) not stimulating your mind (3) and that nothing feels normal when you don't.  But a friend of mine in class, progressed to pneumonia and the hospital. Another friend also in TKD, went through the cold on to complications of bronchitis, and sinusitis that wouldn't abate with several doses of antibiotics.  

So, the last week I have had a cold and stayed home.  I do hate it.  But I am getting better each day, ever so slowly.  So instead of having a two month cold, I may be back this or next week.  And I had taken vitamins and a Shaklee immune booster but still got the cold regardless.  And its only been around 35-45° -balmy weather for M'sotan's!  TW


----------



## bluemtn (Jan 30, 2006)

I'm a relatively fast healer.  Last year when I had pneumonia, I wasn't able to really do much of anything for a week (but sleep), and the next week I was back to class (still taking it easy of course).  Now, I'm still suffering from a twisted knee, and I hate it.  I can't participate in things as much as I'm used to.  Just take it real easy, talk to the doc about when you might be able to get started into class.  Since the one class I was in wasn't so demanding, I had no problem at all at pacing myself.  That's me, though, and I talked to my doctor before hand.




I also only went once a week.


----------



## Sarah (Jan 30, 2006)

lady_kaur said:
			
		

> Thanks everyone for your input.
> 
> I called my doctor today...whatever it is that I have is starting to get worse.
> 
> I guess I'll need to keep my training to learning in my "virtual dojo" right here on MT, untill I heal up more.


 
Look after yourself, nothing is worth putting your health at risk! you can always make up any training that you missed when you are better!

When I first started out I would train through colds, injurys etc...then I realized how dumb that was because it just prolonged my recovery and my training was half hearted at best.  

If you are really worried about missing something just go along and watch but put your health first!


----------



## Kacey (Jan 30, 2006)

It depens on how sick I am - I trained through what I thought was a bad cold that wouldn't go away last winter, and it turned out to be bronchitis (cleared up with two bouts of antibiotics)... the thing was, I was getting ready to test for my IV Dan, so while I did more of my working out in my basement instead of the dojang than I wanted - where I could stop and also not infect other people, I'd do it again under similar circumstances.  Other circumstances, no, I'd stay home.


----------



## arnisador (Jan 31, 2006)

If it's getting worse...concentrate on getting better. Working through two bad workouts while sick is no benefit if you get sicker and mis two weeks of training!


----------



## TigerWoman (Jan 31, 2006)

Just another thought...  I have gotten flu shots the previous two winters.  First time I have ever gotten them but the college where my daughter was going recommended them and so I got one too.  So the last two winters, I didn't have any illness, flu or cold.  That's unusual for me.  But I put off going in to get my flu shot this winter and with trips and Christmas well, its January and got the cold that was going around.  I've read somewhere that flu shots help your overall immunity, but can't remember where. So next year I will get the shot again. Now if I could convince my husband and son to also get it!  TW


----------



## Ping898 (Jan 31, 2006)

TigerWoman said:
			
		

> Just another thought... I have gotten flu shots the previous two winters. First time I have ever gotten them but the college where my daughter was going recommended them and so I got one too. So the last two winters, I didn't have any illness, flu or cold. That's unusual for me. But I put off going in to get my flu shot this winter and with trips and Christmas well, its January and got the cold that was going around. I've read somewhere that flu shots help your overall immunity, but can't remember where. So next year I will get the shot again. Now if I could convince my husband and son to also get it! TW


 
We won't let my dad get a flu shot anymore cause everytime he got one he got the flu over thanksgiving....that was fun.....


----------



## Shirt Ripper (Jan 31, 2006)

I don't get flu shots.  I very rarely get sick...winter or not.  (knock)  Most in my family get sick quite often and often the flu in the winter.  Overall lifestyle can be a great determining factor in immunity health and prevelance of illness.


----------



## arnisador (Jan 31, 2006)

Chuck Norris doesn't get flu shots...the flu gets Chuck Norris shots.


----------



## Phoenix44 (Jan 31, 2006)

> I've read somewhere that flu shots help your overall immunity, but can't remember where.


 
Flu shots only work against the flu, and only the exact flu for which the shot was formulated.  It doesn't help your overall immunity.


----------



## Carol (Feb 1, 2006)

Doc says I have a nasty case of bronchitis but not pneumonia.   Which is good news.  I asked my instructor if it was OK for me to watch class, he said yes.  So, I watched this evening.  I miss being on the map, but it did help to follow along.

I lost a lot of weight in the last 3 weeks...granted, I had it to lose, but I unintentionally lost it the wrong way.   Building myself back up will be a bit of a project.


----------



## Lisa (Feb 1, 2006)

lady_kaur said:
			
		

> Doc says I have a nasty case of bronchitis but not pneumonia.   Which is good news.  I asked my instructor if it was OK for me to watch class, he said yes.  So, I watched this evening.  I miss being on the map, but it did help to follow along.
> 
> I lost a lot of weight in the last 3 weeks...granted, I had it to lose, but I unintentionally lost it the wrong way.   Building myself back up will be a bit of a project.



Yes, building yourself back up will be a bit of a challenge.  You will probably feel weak and tire very easily.  Remember to take it easy and not relapse.  Eat well and keep hydrated.  Glad to hear it isn't pneumonia.


----------



## Shirt Ripper (Feb 2, 2006)

Lisa said:
			
		

> Eat well and keep hydrated.



Add sleep and you're well on your way to a solid base of health under many circumstances.


----------

